# Firefox Proxy - Ausname



## Konstantin Gross (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
ich beschäftige mich seit über einer Stunde mit den Proxyeinstellungen des Firefoxes. Und zwar wollen Kollegen von mir den Firefox benutzten, ich habe auch den Proxyserver eingegeben und Internet klappt wunderbar. So da wir aber auch Intranetserver haben wo PHP Anwendungen drauflaufen, kann Mozilla diese nicht öffnen, sie heißen z.b. testzentrum012 der Internet Explorer öffnet diese ohne Probleme dank DNS Auflösung. Jetzt kann der Firefox damit aber nichts anfangen, lädt einfach nichts. Klar ich könnte jetzt die IP vom testzentrum012 eingeben aber das ist doof, kein User merkt sich die IP. Jetzt habe ich zwar was von Einstellungen gehört die so aussehen:
192.168.0.0/24 das währe dann 192.168.0.* aber wie geht das bei Namen? Der Server testzentrum012 ist z.B. die 192.168.0.17. Hoffe auf Hilfe


----------

